# Killing Tyranid MCs



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Simple question: What if anything can kill a multi-wound T6 Tyranid MC outright in one attack? (Tyrant, Fex, Mawloc, Tervigon, etc)

A S10 weapon won't do it since it isn't 2x toughness. So far I've come up with:

JOTWW on a failed Init save
Tyranid Implant Attack wounding on a 6
Force Weapon on a wound and successful psychic test

What else is out there?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

-Eldar Wraithguard... nasty gits and their insta-gib weapons...
-Any other weapon with a strength value of "D" is usually bad for Monstrous Creatures...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Chances are bad but I had a Hive Tyrant wiped out in the first turn by a lucky shot from an Ork Shokk Attack Gun.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Besides those already mentioned...

Gift of Chaos - roll a six on the toughness test, and you'll turn that tyrant into a spawn... If you survive long enough to use the power.

Daemon Weapon of Slannesh - Instant death is always good.

In fact, pretty much anything that can cause instant death, including Bone swords/Sabers, Eldar Dire Avenger Diresword, Fabius Bile's Rod of Torment, several other effects already mentioned and scattered around the books...

Oh, and failing a Death or Glory of course, but if that happens, it's purely the 'Nids players fault


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Skulltaker does on any roll to wound of 4+.

Aramoro


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't think of any other but it's pretty easy to see from the ones mentioned that it isn't has hard as it sounds. The problem with wargear, special characters and psycic powers that cause instant death is that they aren't cheap, they only really have one use and they are never a sure thing, in other words you could; miss, die, fail and so on.

I play against a tyranid player quite often and to deal with his MC's i use simple old anti-tank. The up side of the anti-tank is that it's multipurpose.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Bushido said:


> The up side of the anti-tank is that it's multipurpose.


this keeps you covered in multiple ways as well. i also find overwhelming MC with lots of weak attacks works in the long run too.


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

maddermax said:


> Gift of Chaos - roll a six on the toughness test, and you'll turn that tyrant into a spawn... If you survive long enough to use the power.


Sorry, GoC cannot be used on T6, you have to roll OVER the enemy T. And since you cannot roll over 6 on a D6. It will not work... Good plan though.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Pzycho Leech said:


> Sorry, GoC cannot be used on T6, you have to roll OVER the enemy T. And since you cannot roll over 6 on a D6. It will not work... Good plan though.


Thats why you should use Boon of Mutation instead and be playing proper chaos, not chaos-lite.

Aramoro


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Thats why you should use Boon of Mutation instead and be playing proper chaos, not chaos-lite.
> 
> Aramoro


Has no idea what you are talking about, silly man/girl person O_O


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Pzycho Leech said:


> Sorry, GoC cannot be used on T6, you have to roll OVER the enemy T. And since you cannot roll over 6 on a D6. It will not work... Good plan though.


Actually the codex says that for GOC '...a roll of 6 is always successful regardless of the target's toughness value.'


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> Actually the codex says that for GOC '...a roll of 6 is always successful regardless of the target's toughness value.'


I really should read the entries in their entirety -_-''


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Simple. Massed Lascannons or massed small arms fire. Only problem I've had with the later is when my Green Tide assaulted a Bioshock Assault Brood, *coughdeneriscough*!


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Simple. Massed Lascannons or massed small arms fire.


Precisely. There are certain singular units capable of unleashing multiple attacks. Putting those single units aside, I've seen torrents of lasgun fire bring down MC's.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Blissgiver. Otherwise known as Daemon Weapon of Slaanesh.

4+d6 I6 Instadeath Power Weapon attacks? yes please.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Uraka the Warfiend. 5 WS7 S7 Attacks, Monstrous Creature, all causing Instant Death.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

IDK if it's already been said. But plasma works a treat against nids in general - But I suppose your best bet is just to fire asmuch as you can at it.

Statistically speaking, saves HAVE to be failed eventually.. It's just a case of how many times you need to shoot it until it does.

Otherwise just fix the problem the way you fix every other issue in 40k (Alright, not every, but most)

lascannons, meltaguns.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Exorcist Tank, D6 Str 8 Ap1 shots.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

DestroyerHive said:


> Simple. Massed Lascannons or massed small arms fire. Only problem I've had with the later is when my Green Tide assaulted a Bioshock Assault Brood, *coughdeneriscough*!


You DID kill the Brood in the end, I recall. And I'm not the git who deployed his Green Tide in single file along 2/3s of the back edge and up one flank of the battlefield... :wink:


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I ussually take 3 rifleman dreads. They do really good!


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

an Archons agonizer or massed splinter rifle fire. Gotta love poisoned weapons.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Shock.....Horror......Mayhem. THOUSAND SONS MIGHT BE USEFUL. 

I've just realised that Thousand Sons are actually ideal Tyranid MC killers. AP 3 basically rapes all of their MC's except for Tyranofex. Also S&P means they are always firing, add to that a 12" Rhino range, and you've got one scary anti-MC unit. 

What's that? If the MC gets into combat with them they are screwed? KABLAMO ..... thats the sound of a warptime sorcerer using his force weapon on your multi-wound MC.

So that sneaky Trygon Prime had better think twice before appearing within rapid fire range of these guys. Even Swarmlords need to be careful as they only have a 3+ save to shooting. 

Have I inadvertantly discovered something?

(Looks around shiftily, clutching the Chaos Codex tight....no wait.....I'm wrong.....Gav....no...put down the knife.....they are useless....I swear....nooooo.....) 

lol am I wrong?


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

your still gonna need 6s to wound


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Space hobbits with sniper rifles. Lots of em'. I've seen it done.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

cheef3 said:


> your still gonna need 6s to wound


Good call, completely forgot about that, did rough mathhammer and I think it works out at only 2 wounds when in rapid fire range.

"Well thats the end of that one" (places Thousand Sons back on the shelf)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If you had 20 of em you could theoretically kill a Tyranid MC in one volley (Mind you it better considering how much two full squads of Thousand sons cost)


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I find a neat way of killing off MC is to send in 6-man sternguard in a razorback with las/plas and jump out and rapid fire with hellfire rounds. Wound anything enough times and it will fall down bad.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Just masses of fire, i frequently play against Gunline guard and the sheer number of shots he dishes out is always enough to quash any hopes my MCs have of noming on his squish guard. Plus his Psyker Battle Squad/MOO never help things either...........


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

las cannons pure and simple

i used to play a monster nid list against my CSM friend. He took about 50 lascannons.(exageration but there was lots) can't use that list anymore lol


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Veteran plasma taxi!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with Veteran Plasma taxi!

failing that, Vendettas.

(assuming you're a guard player...the posts above seem to hint that)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Chosen plasma taxi!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Bushido said:


> I can't think of any other but it's pretty easy to see from the ones mentioned that it isn't has hard as it sounds. The problem with wargear, special characters and psycic powers that cause instant death is that they aren't cheap, they only really have one use and they are never a sure thing, in other words you could; miss, die, fail and so on.
> 
> I play against a tyranid player quite often and to deal with his MC's i use simple old anti-tank. The up side of the anti-tank is that it's multipurpose.


I have to ask how its as multipurpose as a force weapon say? because im sure tyranid players use more multiwound models than tanks xD


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

He has a point, not to mention most anti tank weapon aren't really ideal for fighting MC's. Look at a IG laz cannons they will need at least 12 shots statistically before they can will kill a 6 wound model like a Trygon while ass veterans with plasma guns can do it with theoretically with 5 plasma guns.


----------



## BananaKing (Jan 21, 2009)

I've had my Old One Eye die to Fatweaver's Soul Devour spell thing. 

That and abuse the Doom of Malantai's Spirit Leech power


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

TH/SS termies work decently. Kinda expensive, but with a 3++ they can live through the first round with 1-2 dead, and your bound for at least one wound that will then make it go last next time, if it is at least T6 for you will kill T5 models instantly


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> TH/SS termies work decently. Kinda expensive, but with a 3++ they can live through the first round with 1-2 dead, and your bound for at least one wound that will then make it go last next time, if it is at least T6 for you will kill T5 models instantly


S8 doesn't cause instant death to T5... in fact T5 and T6 are the same vs thunder hammers, right?


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Abbadon the despoiler works a treat, 4+D6, Ws7, S8, I6, pw attacks with re-roll wounds, dont think much can stand against that


----------



## Truthteller (Sep 2, 2009)

I go with the anti-armour weapons school of thought on this, but with a twist.

Las and ML are very high strength but only 1 shot per weapon per shooting phase. I prefer to use the weapons that are multiple shot but slightly lower strength like Assault cannons, Auto cannons, even HBs. 

The average number of wounds from a SM with a Las on a T6, armour 3+ MC in one round of shooting is is 5/9ths. The same SM using an Assault Cannon will average 20/27ths - a 33% better return. 

Regards
TT


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

ohiocat110 said:


> Simple question: What if anything can kill a multi-wound T6 Tyranid MC outright in one attack? (Tyrant, Fex, Mawloc, Tervigon, etc)
> 
> A S10 weapon won't do it since it isn't 2x toughness. So far I've come up with:
> 
> ...


Longfangs with x5 missiles.
Melta vets in chimeras
Razorbacks with las/plas

Basically all the top tier lists just flip nids over.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

My bad. My templar guys are str 5 after a vow and then doubled they are str10. Sry about not making that clear.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> My bad. My templar guys are str 5 after a vow and then doubled they are str10. Sry about not making that clear.


You double your Strength before adding one. BT with Powerfist and Suffer Not The Unclean To Live (Why aren't you using Accept Any Challenge ) are S9.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Anybody mention Eldar Farseers using the psychic power Mindwar?

Each roll D6 and add your Leadership. 
Opponent loses one Wound for each point it loses by.

Eldar Farseer is rolling 10 + D6
Carnifex is rolling 7 + D6

You might need two stabs at it, but in all probability you'll take three out of four wounds and then shoot the last off of it.

And there's no Armour Saves allowed...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

For Eldar I find hitting them with your Pulse Lasers or Brightlances works well, not having any invulnerable saves on most of them means you cut straight to the wounds.

Though Mindwar can be quite effective.

I prefer however having Doomseers and Guideseers as they benefit me shooting at anything and not just the big guys.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Indeed. Mindwar is cool and all, but for the cost, and given the fact that you'll be a) using one power per turn and b) you have more widely useful powers that can fire from INSIDE transports (and that last bit is the real key), taking Mindwar over other powers is bad in an all-rounders list, and still not very good in a more specific "I'm fighting x army" list.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been playing a lot of Apocalypse lately and always Field the Seer Council Formation.
So I'm used to fielding Eldrad, 3 Farseers and 6 Warlocks. And what with Eldrad coming with Mind War and 3 Psychic powers per turn, it'd be rude not to use it...


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Eh. Wouldn't you rather get the extra guides in or something?

Granted, 'drad is the best case for ever using the two psychic shooting powers, even the pie plate can sittuationally be good.

My mindset is "regular" 40k, where you'd never, EVER let any farseer who isn't on a bike out of his metal box. *shrugs*


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

True to that. In some games I do not even place mine on the table because he just sits in the wave serpent. Sometimes accompanied by dire avengers.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

While everyone hates Punishers, they can be very, _*very*_ effective at killing MC's.


----------

